# i want to catch live bunker LOL!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I give credit to the maker this was funny


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*I want to catch a big striped bass.*

Another one lol.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LMFAO....... Striped Base, and 2lbs of leed. HAHAHAHA AWsome.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Stripped base contest;I got a cracker castnest 2lb leed for foot to get bunker.


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

you no longer have a car or a gps 
:fishing:


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Poor wife :fishing:


----------

